# Easy dog food



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

Make some dog food. Actually, venison is great for dogs as it is non allergenic, I have been letting my mom use any left over, freezer burnt, or whatever venison that I had from last year to make food for their dogs. Dogs love it.



Recipe



1 part Venison (usually ground but small chunks work well too) whatever other meat you have

3-4 parts cooked rice (day old works perfect)

1 part green vegetable (use whatever is cheap fresh or frozen: peas, broccoli, etc.)



Just brown the venison, add cooked rice and vegetables. Mix together until warmed through, serve. We usually make a lot at one time and serve for a couple days







This is a great way to clean out the freezer and not waste anything that is freezer burnt or unwanted. Really good and healthy and the dogs love it.


----------



## hardyboy (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for the recipe/suggestion. I know I have some freezer-burnt deer sausage at the bottom of my deep freeze. Chandler and Muffin will be grateful to you.


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

well guys.. woody just brought this to my attention...

i breed great danes and have done alot of research on dog foods..

and when you cook meat you cook at the nutrients out of it.. the ulitimate best dog food you can feed IS RAW.. bones included just not weight bearing


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

I am interested to see what the local vets/dog breeders have to say about this...


I personally give my dogs NO people food whatsoever. It upsets their stomachs and often encourages begging, which I have NO tolerance for. But I will let them hang around while cleaning a deer or fish and will toss them scraps. This is my theory on the whole food thing. Before we came along and started mass-producing "dog food," they ate everything raw-so how bad can it be for them? Not to mention cooking poultry, beef, etc. takes an awful lot of the nutrients out of the meat.My lab has the most amazing shine to her coat and she gets nothing but dry dog food; and the occasional sliver of raw chicken, venison. Oh and all the tuna she can handle. The dog loves seared tuna especially, lol. I have been known to pour the grease from bacon over her food as well-someone taught me that tip some time ago and this has just become habit. Make sure to do out of the kitchen and away from the dinner table though, unless you want to encourage begging.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

what Woody is doing is what I've been doing for the past 20-25 yrs with all my dogs.....nothing but a quality dry food or raw food, never table scraps or the like. I don't even allow mine in the kitchen and they're pure house pets......

I do treat with bacon, poultry and pork drippings over their dry food at least once or twice a week. I also use the pig ear treats that they love and keep their teeth clean and dog breath in control, all that was recommended by a vet to me a looong time ago and keeps their coats shiney and healthy.

I also never use chemicals or collarsfor flea/ticks, I've been using the yeast/garlic tablets for probably 10-12 yrs and never have a flea problem and it helps keep their coats healthy also.


----------



## hardyboy (Nov 18, 2009)

> *brnbser (1/20/2010)*what Woody is doing is what I've been doing for the past 20-25 yrs with all my dogs.....nothing but a quality dry food or raw food, never table scraps or the like. I don't even allow mine in the kitchen and they're pure house pets......
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Where do you get the yeast/garlic tabs from? Are they at Petsmart/Walmart?? We treat with meat drippings as well. 



I am still a fan of the cooked leftover deer meat. This would be a "treat" once in a while. Found the following info online for those who care:



From petsynergy.com:

"A good basic diet for dogs should be composed of 50% grains, which should ideally be boiled or steamed. This more closely matches semi-digested grains in the stomachs of the animals that dogs consume in the wild, which is an important part of their diet. The staple grain is usually brown rice, but other organic wholegrains such as oatmeal, barley, millet, corn or amaranth can also be added for variety. Vegetables should make up about 25% of the complete cooked diet and I also recommend boiling or steaming these lightly, then chopping them finely depending on the preference of the individual pet. Some larger dogs love their vegetables whole or raw and this is fine, while some smaller breeds may enjoy them made into more of a puree in a food processor. It is also fine to finely grate raw vegetables such as carrots or zucchini. Virtually all vegetables are acceptable, although favorites include carrots, broccoli, cauliflower, yellow squash, zucchini and Brussels sprouts.



The protein content should be also about 25% although some people prefer to feed higher, especially to young, active, working animals, pregnant females, and growing puppies. If the meat is organic and fresh it can be safely fed raw, which is the ideal. A healthy dog should have enough acid in the stomach to safely kill pathogenic bacteria. If the source of the meat is suspect it may be lightly steamed or boiled, and you may do this if you are nervous about feeding your dog raw meat, or if your dog is older or sick and tolerates lightly cooked meat better. I would not recommend feeding raw pork, because of parasites, and anyhow prefer beef, chicken turkey or rabbit as a protein source. Organ meats such as heart, liver or kidney can also be fed once or twice a week. Liver is very nutritious and large quantities are not required, or recommended because of the high levels of vitamin A but a small amount once or twice a week is a good addition to the diet. A large raw organic beef leg bone fed once a week is an excellent dietary addition and keeps your dogs teeth free of plaque and gum disease.



Fish is also acceptable and this is also something that dogs, and other wild carnivores would eat in the wild if they had the opportunity to do so. The best way to measure the diet is to make mix 2 measures (such as a cup) of grains with one measure of vegetables and one measure of meat. It is also essential to add vitamins and minerals to the diet."





I also found the information below and wanted to pass.



Some of the foods we eat are actually not good for our pets.

Avoid feeding:



* Macadamia nuts

* Raw garlic

* Chocolate

* Grapes

* Raisins

* Onions

* Nutmeg

* Avocados


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

my wife order's the tabs online, not sure which pet supply co she uses but what we've been using for a while now is called "Brewer's Yeast w/ Garlic" made by Four Paws.....these are 1 tab per 5 bls of weight for the dog......we use to be able to find larger tabs for larger dogs, like 1 tab per 25 or 50 lbs. Our Dobie has been taking them so long she thinks they're a daily treat also a sucks them up, of course she also knows as soon as she's finished with those, she gets her pig ear which is great for their teeth and dog breath.....


----------

